# I just want someone to cuddle with..



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

I miss cuddling. I love the feeling of being held close by someone I really like. It makes me feel so loved. I feel like that might be what I miss most about having a boyfriend. I'm a hopeless romantic.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Its a nice feeling.  It sounds weird for guys to admit to that though


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

^I don't think it's weird for guys to admit that. My old boyfriend said he loved holding *Le tear*


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

i find the contrast of your username and the title of this thread amusing


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

^ lmfaoo!


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nah I dont think its weird for guys to admit to it either...

same thing really. I know 1 of the best parts of being with my x was when we got into bed n she cuddled in close and said "iv missed you soooooo much". I love that too.

Would be nice now, getting into bed, even with no sex or anything, just cuddling someone you really love up close and tight


----------



## scumbag (Feb 16, 2012)

I would love to cuddle by the fireplace on a cold autumn night.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I never cuddled. :| But I'd love to.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Cuddling is what I enjoy the most. Even more than sex sometimes


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

scumbag said:


> I would love to cuddle by the fireplace on a cold autumn night.


:yes


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

For all my blah blah blah about sex
Yeah, man, cuddles for the win.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never held or cuddled a woman. I try my hardest not to think about those things because it just depresses me...but all too often I find my mind wandering there.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Awww, I bet it's a nice feeling. Sure would like to know what it's like.


----------



## Garretoo (Jan 19, 2011)

I think I have somewhat of an idea what its like since I cuddle with my dog. But yeah, I would love to just cuddle too, preferably with a female. lol


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

iwearshirts said:


> i find the contrast of your username and the title of this thread amusing


:haha



ineedtopunchsomeone said:


> I love the feeling of being held close by someone I really like. It makes me feel so loved.


So do I.



ineedtopunchsomeone said:


> I'm a hopeless romantic.


Me too. I find it hard to exercise self-control and finding a balance between coming on too strong and too soft. What I don't believe is that there isn't a social group for hopeless romantics.:sus


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I don't think it's weird for guys to say that. My fiancé prefers it


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I've never really cuddled either, my ex wouldn't let me, just sleep no soft moments. I imagine It would be a great feeling, to hold someone who you actually really care for.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I prefer cuddling over sex as well anyday =)


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

^Me too. I prefer just to lie in someone's arms and drift off...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd love to cuddle with someone.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Me 2


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

we should form a cuddle club.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

My cat likes to snuggle.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Im going to go around tm with a sign that says free cuddles and see if anyone actually does it...hopefully im the attractive yet approcable type lol


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Become a fully accredited cuddle facilitator...today!
http://www.foundationsoffacilitation.org/


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

ineedtopunchsomeone said:


> I miss cuddling. I love the feeling of being held close by someone I really like. It makes me feel so loved. I feel like that might be what I miss most about having a boyfriend. I'm a hopeless romantic.


 I have only cuddled on the couch with one girl when I was about 11 or 12. I miss so much. It felt so good to be held like you said. I think cuddling is very underrated.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never cuddled, kissed, or held hands with a girl.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

mee too. except the part about a boyfriend.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i miss cuddling


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

jgj


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

hjhj


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

**** cuddling.

No I like to hold a woman though. Something about after the sex/ejaculation I just want to get away and do other ****


----------



## Katelyn1236 (Jul 10, 2012)

*has never cuddled* Q~Q


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I would NEVER admit this face-to-face to anyone because I like to put on a tough look but, the main reason I want a gf is to be close to someone and not just for sex like my friends do. The last time I was hugged was when I was 12.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Y'all wanna be loved. Why isn't anyone sayin I wanna love? Sounds pretty selfish to me.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

hmnut said:


> we should form a cuddle club.


My exact thoughts..

I'd love to a bear hug..


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Well.. For everyone in here..


----------



## darkandempty (Aug 9, 2012)

i cant stand being touched. i tense up and zone out and obsessively wish it would end.


----------



## WolfehJ (Oct 13, 2011)

i really miss cuddling  the feeling of warmth and contempt when she's all wrapped up in my arms, breathing on my neck while we're laying on the sofa. sigh :|


----------



## TheShyOne17 (Aug 12, 2012)

Atleast you all have had boyfriends/girlfriends.
I've never had a boyfriend due to social anxiety and other little issues #foreveralone.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

TheShyOne17 said:


> Atleast you all have had boyfriends/girlfriends.
> I've never had a boyfriend due to social anxiety and other little issues #foreveralone.


I haven't ever had one. lol I've never been cuddled. I'm sure it feels good.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

n/a


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

*sigh* this thread :/


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

treads like this make me feel depressed :/


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

321kyle said:


> treads like this make me feel depressed :/


a reminder of how lonely we all truly are :[


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Me too. It's so depressing being attracted to females and knowing you'll never get to embrace them.


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

lets all cuddle -cuddle- :]


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

godhelpme2 said:


> lets all cuddle -cuddle- :]


Yay! :yay


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i just had to post in here again .. god i miss cuddling so much :|


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Cuddling/hugging is not me at all problay because I am a hard heartless guy.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

there are such things as cuddle goups if you live in certain cities


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Cuddling is dope


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I wish I had someone to cuddle too.


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

blue the puppy said:


> i just had to post in here again .. god i miss cuddling so much :|


:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

mrneonshuffle said:


> :squeeze:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze


aww .. *squeezes back*


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

Me too. I'm getting a sex change, I hope that someone will cuddle me after.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I like the cuddles, a hell of a lot actually but a couple of past girlfriends thought it was needy. More one in particular. Doesn't do the confidence much good.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I wish I had someone to cuddle with. 

:squeeze


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

me too.


----------

